

The Dribbblization of Blogging - rrhoover
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/2818e0849d00

======
greenyoda
_" Far too many bloggers write fluff pieces for page views with link-bait
titles..."_

As opposed to this article (or pretty much any article I've seen on
medium.com), which provides _really useful information_ that is worth any
serious person's time to carefully read? </sarcasm>

------
twiceaday
Is this irony?

